# Ah..Girl Scout Cookies! What's your favorite Cookie?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's March! Girl Scout troops are everywhere you go..

Almost every time I see them I pick up a box or two of thin mint cookies. 
Those cookies are too tasty to resist! Oh, and the kids are cute too! (well some of them) 

-John N.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmmmmm....
I haven't seen any cookies yet! 
I ordered 15 boxes from a neighbor girl. I'm waiting for 5 thin mints, 3 shortbread, 5, savanna, and 2 lemon.
My fav's are the Savanna
My wife loves the thin mints.
I can't wait.
No I can't,....I'm going next door to see where my cookies are!!!!


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

smoas? the ones with the coconut! Every one is like a little candy bar. Every year i get screwed out of them somehow. People around me claim to like the other ones and then mine disappear and i end up with peanut butter or something.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

We got 7 boxes of thin mints. I like thin mints the best if they are frozen mmmm...frozen thin mints


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What are the shortbread ones called? I like those.
I also like the peanut butter filled ones, whatever they're called.

I guess I'm not too up on my GS cookies....


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I never noticed but have you seen the amount of calories in the cookies? about five or six cookies equals a bag of potato chips! I never noticed that...


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Eh, I just buy a few boxes and let them sit around. I really don't like Girl Scout cookies, but I do feel bad when a little girl knocks on my door asking for money.


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

Went to a local best buy last weekend and I had to stand in line for like 5 min. to buy some of these precious cookies. Samoas, Dosi-dos (peanutbutter), shortbread, thin mints and lemon drops are what I bought, but in reality there is no such thing a bad girl scout cookies.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Thin mints...... Do they make anything else?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Thin mints...... Do they make anything else?


Ditto on that one.......

Bill


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Yep, Thin Mints here, too. 

During the rest of the year, I make do with the Keebler "Grasshopper". I also enjoy a local gourmet ice cream maker's "grasshopper cookie". Think Mint chocolate chip meets Oreo cookie ice cream. Mild mint ice cream, with grasshopper cookies - mmmmmm. I asked about using Thin Mints, but its cost and availability prohibitive.

I'll have to try freezing those Thin Mints. Sounds good!

Of course, I'll also willingly consume those caramel-drizzled square ones, the shortbread ones, and occasionally the toasted-coconut topped ones. 

And I'm going to pretend I didn't read that cautionary post about the caloric stats. They're Girl Scout Cookies - consumption for a cause - how easy to justify is THAT?

-Jane


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I just finished consuming my last box of the peanut butter patties (I think they are called that, peanut butter covered with chocolate). I ordered six of those and can eat them by the box.

I also got three boxes of thin mints, two are in the freezer for later, one I just opened and it sits by the computer. So those must be my favorites.


----------

